# شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات



## cobcob (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك"
الشريط السابع لدير مارجرجس للراهبات

ترانيم الشريط :

ابصالية مارجرجس
محتاجين يا رب ايمان
تاماف ماريا
انت قلت تعالوا
تهت مع يأسى
ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ
لا تخف أنا معك
هوذا الثوب خذيه
وسط البحر الهايج
يا رب لماذا كثر الذين يحزنوننى
يسوع قاللى انا حارسك
يشبه ملكوت السموات (مثل عرس ابن الملك)


http://www.4shared.com/dir/8495093/c6665e42/___.html*​


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

ايه المجهود دة كله يا ماريان 
السهرة للصبح النهاردة​


----------



## DODERODE (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

ميرسي اوي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ريهام عادل (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

هاي ..أنا بادور على شريط مين لينا غيرك...بنت أختى نزلت منه ترانبم وأنا لي فيه ترنيمتين بتوع العدرا ...نفسي أنزلهم...ممكم حد بياعدني
ريهام عادل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

ميرسى جدآ جدآ

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amirawadid (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

شريط جميل خالص و شكرا


----------



## ramy saba (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

بجد شريط رائع جدآ مشكورة


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

*ميرسى على ردودكم كلكم
:big35:*


----------



## taza (27 يوليو 2008)

__


----------



## DODERODE (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

*تم اعادة رفع الشريط وتعديل اللينك ​*


----------



## peter_2010 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صادقة يا رب مواعيدك" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات*

شريط جميل جدااااااااااا


----------

